# Lots of babies at last



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

After months of breeding Mice indoors I converted a 9x7 shed insulated it added double glazing and a 4ft tube heater, got a NKP rodent rack and when cleaning today noticed the mice have really started to produce currently I have 5 tubs of mice 3 of Rats and 2 of Multimamates. I am going to get another two of these breeder racks they are ideal. Heres some pics sorry about the mess but decided it was best not to clean the tubs with babies out today.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

aww congrats there cute! 
even tho there food!!


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

awwwww........ delicious:lol2:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

were abouts do u buy the racks from and are they really expensive? lol

daniel


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

how you gonna kill them or are you gonna live feed ?


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> were abouts do u buy the racks from and are they really expensive? lol
> 
> daniel


No around £350 each I got mine from John at pro racks he has a few spare.


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

mark elliott said:


> how you gonna kill them or are you gonna live feed ?


Females will be raised to fill more racks as will a few males the spares will be killed by the tail swing method until I get a proper co2 chamber set up.


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

pythonmorphs said:


> Females will be raised to fill more racks as will a few males the spares will be killed by the tail swing method until I get a *proper co2 chamber set up*.


Oh dear, their fate is a sad one...

but thats the food chain for ya!


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

NKP is just down the road from me, I went down there a few months back, BLOODY expensive!

Definitely best to source them second hand 

Gary


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

pythonmorphs said:


> No around £350 each I got mine from John at pro racks he has a few spare.


have you thought of building them, it would save a heck of a lot of money, get water bottles, and some mesh, and whatever size tub you want to use, cut a hole in the lid, bend the metal to the shape of the lids on these, put water bottle in it, and their food, and thn get some cheap wood to build a rack, would be able to build about 3 for 350 quid, but they do look pretty good

JMHO
lee


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

You can actually get shelving cheaper than building them, but I'd still prefer 'the real thing' if I could afford them.

I use tubs at the mo' and put mesh panels in them.
Up to 10 now though so it's taking up space.


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

californiankinglover said:


> have you thought of building them, it would save a heck of a lot of money, get water bottles, and some mesh, and whatever size tub you want to use, cut a hole in the lid, bend the metal to the shape of the lids on these, put water bottle in it, and their food, and thn get some cheap wood to build a rack, would be able to build about 3 for 350 quid, but they do look pretty good
> 
> JMHO
> lee


Yes I could build them but once I looked at the cost verses time its not worth me building them. Certainly if I did not have 3 businesses to run I would make my own.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i have the proper cages but built my own rack worked out cheaper, there are always plenty knocking around second hand. my mice breed really well in them and there are easy to clean, feed and water.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oh they look so cute and little... couldnt have snakes and kill my own..


----------

